# lets see some pics of ur best bull crosses!



## hansonw (Aug 15, 2010)

i know we all like different breeds and crosses but alot of people on her are big fans off bulldog crosses so lets see some pics of ur favorite bulldog crosses


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 15, 2010)

both dogs are bulldog cross the brown one was named copper fl cur/bulldog  the lepard one is tator leapard cur/bulldog both dogs were exceptional hog dogs and caught more hogs than i could count.


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 15, 2010)

Posted for a friend, He is the brindle male (Troy)......Boxer X Catahoula cross.  I know I know....some don't think a Boxer is a "bully" breed.......but I think so.


----------



## JohnE (Aug 15, 2010)

Doc (one on the right)  Fl cur with about 1/4 bulldog


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 16, 2010)

Honey Fla.cur/bulldog.


----------



## hansonw (Aug 16, 2010)

love the pics guys keep them coming


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 16, 2010)

The first is a pit walker cross,second is a pit and german shorthair cross and the last is a 7 month old pup that is off of the female in the top pic and a kemmer.


----------



## Rabbit09 (Aug 16, 2010)

1/2 catahoula 1/4bird 1/4bulldog
Running Catch Dog


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 16, 2010)

1/2BMC,3/8Mountian Curr,1/8Bull
Lots of hunt and stamina and all kinds of bite....if there is a chance to get cut he is gonna b there one. Been waiting on the day that I show up to bay and my boy is battling to stay alive


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 16, 2010)

Do not know hog hunting but it looks like if they have grit they will make a hog dog


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 16, 2010)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Do not know hog hunting but it looks like if they have grit they will make a hog dog



That's Where ur wrong.... what good is grit if they ain't got the hunt and stamina to keep up?


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 16, 2010)

Just a thought.... but I was wondering if anyone had a female dog out there That they might be interested in breeding with my male above. Pm me if so so we can't talk. I would like to get a pup or 2 off him just in case I loose him one day


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 16, 2010)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Do not know hog hunting but it looks like if they have grit they will make a hog dog



Not u again. this about bulldog crosses, not them lab,heeler,golden rtvr,poodle,things u got.U trying to pawn them mutts  on here as well.  Oh yeah i dont remember anyone pulling ur chain on this thread. Right Cowboy..


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 16, 2010)

Carolina Diesel said:


> That's Where ur wrong.... what good is grit if they ain't got the hunt and stamina to keep up?



Ur waisting ur time  trying to explain anything to him, he knows it all,  he should have his own search engine,  askwranglerjoe.com.   got answers  for anything u wanna know....


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 16, 2010)

hmm...glad i aint like that


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 16, 2010)

Love the personal insults.  what a manly man.  In fact I do not even remember talking about my pups here.  No one was looking for any type of pups.  I am trying to learn what makes a hog dog.   You no learn from this site and not stir the crap and insult other people on here


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 16, 2010)

this is Gauge


----------



## rctoyo89 (Aug 16, 2010)

This is a 1/2 Fl Cur and 1/2 Red nose pit. 11 months old and making the hogs hate her every time she goes to the woods.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Aug 16, 2010)

here are 2. 1st is stonewall.he was a cat/pitt. 2nd is Yuppy. bird/bull.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 16, 2010)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Love the personal insults.  what a manly man.  In fact I do not even remember talking about my pups here.  No one was looking for any type of pups.  I am trying to learn what makes a hog dog.   You no learn from this site and not stir the crap and insult other people on here



Just tryn to act like u did on another thread  towards me. It sure is good to see u enabled   spell check,dosent take near as long to read ur post now  If u wanna learn  about Hog hunting  go read the Hog Bible.As far as ur "special"pups,  give em a bullet and save a few people sum money  for feed,shots.etc..  Have a good night Cowboy....


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Just tryn to act like u did on another thread  towards me. It sure is good to see u enabled   spell check,dosent take near as long to read ur post now  If u wanna learn  about Hog hunting  go read the Hog Bible.As far as ur "special"pups,  give em a bullet and save a few people sum money  for feed,shots.etc..  Have a good night Cowboy....



 a little moody today aint we???


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah its been a long day, but sum people just bring out the wrong side of me


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 16, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Yeah its been a long day, but sum people just bring out the wrong side of me



you

does a colby x jeep count


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 19, 2010)

TazD ...Where is Zena's picture?......She deserves a photo op for Woody's Campfire!!!


----------

